# Freeware mpeg-4 converter to mp3?



## artfil (Jan 24, 2008)

Hello, does anybody know of a decent protected mpeg-4 to mp3 converter (preferably freeware)? I downloaded a bunch of songs from itunes that I want to use in Windows Media Center.


----------



## SUEOHIO (Jan 30, 2007)

are all of the songs copyright protected? if so thats your problem. i dont know of any program free or otherwise that will convert protected audio or video files. i could be wrong and if i am someone will be by to help u.


----------



## artfil (Jan 24, 2008)

There are definitely converters out there that can handle protected stuff, I've asked. I just need to know about a good one.


----------



## artfil (Jan 24, 2008)

Any help? Anybody?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I don't know if you have read the forum rules or not but we don't help people with these types of issues.


----------



## artfil (Jan 24, 2008)

Squashman said:


> I don't know if you have read the forum rules or not but we don't help people with these types of issues.


I'm not trying to be wise here, but why isn't there any help? I paid for this music, I obtained it in a perfectly legal fashion. I was hoping I can actually have digital rights for the stuff I payed for and not let Apple and iTunes tell me what I can and can't do with my music. One of the main reasons I wanted to be able to convert to MP3 is so I can play my music in Windows Media Center.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

When you purchased the music you agreed to the iTunes Terms of Service, which states:


> You agree that you will not attempt to, or encourage or assist any other person to, circumvent or modify any security technology or software that is part of the Service or used to administer the Usage Rules.


This is also the policy we follow here at TSG, so we can't help you with conversion software that bypasses DRM.

But the Terms of Service also say:


> You shall be authorized to burn an audio playlist up to seven times.


So what you can do is burn an audio CD and then rip the CD to Mp3 files.


----------



## artfil (Jan 24, 2008)

Ok.


----------

